# Hope - terminal puppy - Surrey



## AnnaT

Hope - Staffie x Whippet *SPECIAL APPEAL* LOOKING FOR A HOME!
DOB - Feb - 2012
Hope is a Staffie x Whippet who is having a very special appeal for a forever home going out.
Although this lady is just a baby, she is terminal and so we are currently searching for a specific home for her that she can end her days in, surrounded by lots of love and understanding.
The vet has given her approx 3 months to live.
Hope has a condition called Pulmonary Systosis. The cardiologist has ruled out operating on her due to how advanced it is.
She has recently had a heart scan done and the right hand side of her heart is extremely enlarged now and soon she will go into heart failure.
With this condition it means that one day her heart will fail. It will be quick and with little warning and she will die quickly. There is very little in medication that can be given when heart failure starts. A dog can live for years whilst in heart failure, but this will not be the case for Hope.

Hope arrived with us from Nottingham after an urgent appeal went out for her. She had been found as a stray, but never claimed and the pound vet confirmed that she did have a Grade 4 heart murmur. The pound knew that the chances of her finding a rescue placement was slim, but agreed to give her a few extra days to see if anybody would come forward. We ok'd her 2 days before she was due to die.

On arrival Hope was very thin and had a very bad stomach bug which caused her horrendous diarrhoea. It was a very hard to shift bug but we got there in the end and that is when she started to weight gain. She is now at the ideal weight for her size.
She had signs of a flea allergy at some stage in her life. You could see where she had nibbled some hair away on her back. We retreated her for fleas/mange and also wormed her.

When Hope first arrived she got on well with the other dogs here, but she then came into season and started to get snappy with them, so we are now searching for a home for her as an only dog.
Hope could be homed with cats or other small furry pets.

Hope's exercise regime is very strict. She can only have a maximum of two half an hour walks per day. These walks need to be done in seclusion and away from other dogs. If she shows any signs of tiredness she would need to be taken home and rested.
At her age with a normal puppy, I would be pushing her socialising, but any extreme excitement could exhaust her, so we steer clear of other dogs here because we want her to have an enjoyable and stress free time.
It is very important that Hope is kept onlead for her walks. She can trot on an extendable lead when in fields, but she cannot race around. This is by order of the cardiologist!

Hope is wary of strangers but extremely cuddly and affectionate with her handler. Her favourite hobby is to lay curled up next to you on the sofa. She will snooze for hours on your lap. She loves human contact and is a joy to have around the house.

Hope bonds strongly with her handler. I am looking for someone who will take her adoption seriously. She only has a short time left and I would like that time to be filled with joy for Hope.

At the present time, Hope is not ill. She is a typical puppy who is happy and playful and lives life to the full.
She was not like this on arrival though - very timid, shut down and cringed at fast movements. She has not had a great start and it seems to be men that have caused the problem as they are who she is most wary of. Luckily this is only initial and once she gains your trust (takes about 1 minute!) then she will snuggle up to you and be firm friends.

Hope cannot be homed with children. The excitement levels that children have would be too much for Hope with her condition. I would like to see her in a calm environment for the rest of her life.

Hope has been fully vaccinated, microchipped, wormed and flea treated. She will also go to her new home with her heart scan details. Unfortunately she cannot be spayed as the operation would kill her.
She is just finishing her season here in rescue. I doubt that she will see another one.

She will need a fully enclosed and secure garden to mooch about in with fence heights at a minimum of 5 foot all the way round.

A homecheck will be done and a donation to the rescue applies.

Furry Friends Animal Rescue (Surrey)
Tel; 02084071080/07973569371
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk
http://www.facebook.com/HopeFurryFriends


----------



## Guest

I hope she finds a suitable and loving home to end her days. I would love to help but have cats and a 3 year old.


----------



## AnnaT

Still here


----------



## Ang2

This is just so heartbreaking. Sadly I have cats and dogs so dont tick any of the boxes. Surely there is someone out there who can offer this little one a home.


----------



## polishrose

I have 2 cats and 2 dogs or I would take her.Heartbreaking that nobody is willing to take her and make her life happy for such a short time


----------



## Lulus mum

So sad to read
Wishing that she gets a home soon to spend her final days in
I have 2 cats so cant help.
Maureen


----------



## polishrose

I've shared this on my facebook


----------



## Summersky

So sad.

I hope she gets her forever home soon, even if it is only for a very short time.


----------



## AnnaT

Still waiting for a home


----------



## Ang2

This is just breaking my heart. The saddest story I have read in a long long time!


----------



## Mese

Poor baby , its so sad that she hasnt found a home yet ... I would offer but with three excitable border collies it just wouldnt be a good environment for her 

I know this may be out of order and I wont be popular for saying this (and I know rescues arent all about the money before someone jumps on me for that point) but maybe waiving the donation fee in Hopes case would help her find a good home .... maybe paying out money for a dog that has only months to live is a consideration when it comes to adopting her for some people


----------



## Ang2

I didnt see that bit!! Surely they are not asking an adoption fee?


----------



## Mese

Ang2 said:


> I didnt see that bit!! Surely they are not asking an adoption fee?


At the bottom of the original post it says



AnnaT said:


> A homecheck will be done and a donation to the rescue applies.


This rescue states their minimum donation is £150 for a dog

As we all know it isnt a donation if its compulsary and a set amount , so its a fee ... which I dont begrudge any rescue asking for as I am aware just how much they put into the dogs in their care , but in Hopes case it should be waived I believe or sadly she may end up dying before finding her new home


----------



## Quinzell

I thought the same thing. Like Ang, I don't begrudge a single penny to rescues but in this case I feel that waiving the fee should be considered.


----------



## catseyes

Completely agree here, i would have her in heartbeat but with a manic cockapoo it just wouldnt be fair on her.. poor little thing deserves to have some fun in life before her time ends.


----------



## thorex

If a foster home is need it she is more than welcome here, I rather she cross the Bridge in a home that in kennels.
I know it says Hope must go to a home as an only dog but my gang is brilliant with other foster dogs.
Princess Tessa,GSD (around 8), Baby Junior GSD x (3 years old), Cheeky Oso (1 year old), Princess Opi, Alaskan Malamute (8 months old) and our foster Robin (8-12 months old)


----------



## AnnaT

she isn't in kennels. she's in a home run rescue.
we are asking for a donation of whatever the people can afford for Hope.


----------



## Guest

I would take her but i have cats. 

The adoption fee would also be an issue for someone in my position


----------



## thorex

I would love to give a donation to lower the fee for any family willing to provide a final home for Hope.
I know as a rescue you need donations but in this case :rolleyes5: you are asking a family to donate money to be heart broken within few months.


----------



## AnnaT

thorex said:


> I would love to give a donation to lower the fee for any family willing to provide a final home for Hope.
> I know as a rescue you need donations but in this case :rolleyes5: you are asking a family to donate money to be heart broken within few months.


If you choose to offer a home to a terminal dog, vet fee's will need to be considered. We are not asking the the full £150 adoption fee for Hope, but she has cost us nearly £400 to care for up till now with scans, xrays and vaccinations/microchipping.
For people who say that they will take her on, but cannot afford to pay anything towards her care so far, this means that should she go into heart failure and need some meds for the short time that she will around after that, vet bills will be impossible to cover for someone who cannot even a afford a small contribution towards her treatment.
We never see the adoption fee's here...they go straight into the animal's care.
Hope is happy here and I would rather hang onto her for life than have it in my head that should she see the vet, that she will not be taken


----------



## Guest

Personally I don't see what the issue is. Furry Friends save many, many animals. They are a non destruct rescue that does not house in kennels.

They aren't asking for the full £150 homing fee, but even if they were I still wouldn't see an issue. That fee goes straight back into the rescue to help many more animals.

Just because Hope is terminal doesn't mean she is worth any less than a dog who has years ahead 

I have had a couple of animals myself from FF and I will always back them 100%


----------



## thorex

I never said it was an issue for me but for some families it will be considering the amount of money they may have to spend before Hope crosses the Bridge.
I only wish there was something we could do to help her, she is just a baby.:crying:
Could you pm me your address to send a cheque?


----------



## Ang2

B3rnie said:


> Personally I don't see what the issue is. Furry Friends save many, many animals. They are a non destruct rescue that does not house in kennels.
> 
> They aren't asking for the full £150 homing fee, but even if they were I still wouldn't see an issue. That fee goes straight back into the rescue to help many more animals.
> 
> Just because Hope is terminal doesn't mean she is worth any less than a dog who has years ahead
> 
> I have had a couple of animals myself from FF and I will always back them 100%


Bernie, I have every respect for animal rescues. I dont doubt that they deserve every penny they get. However, I will say that an 'expected' donation of £150 will deter many families who would otherwise provide a good and loving home. I think some families will just look elsewhere. I do think people should be asked for a more realistic adoption fee. I also feel that rescues can raise donations in other areas ie fund raising events and online donations etc.

Hope's case is extra special - asking someone to take on a dying dog - and pay for the priviledge. I see it this way: There are those who donate with money, and those who donate with their time. Hope needs a 'foster' family - not a forever home and I have never heard of fosterers being made to pay a fee.

Thats just my honest opinion.


----------



## Guest

I think the point that FF aren't expecting a £150 donation for hope has been missed. They expect a donation but they have said a couple of times that they aren't requesting the full amount.

In fact Emma has said many times that 'Hope's adoption fee is whatever you can afford', even Anna has said in this thread that they aren't asking the full amount for Hope's adoption.

I see no issue here at all. FF are an awesome rescue that save many, many animals and because of that I believe every penny that people can afford.


----------



## Wobbles

What a sad story. Especially as she's only a puppy.

I would think it'll be quite difficult to find her a home though, who honestly could take on a dog knowing there will be heartache to follow just months later? To take it in, love it, get attached whilst knowing all along it was only for a matter of weeks? Then watch her get even worse? I can't imagine someone willingly putting themselves forward for that. It's bad enough when you have to deal with it out of the blue, but to knowingly volunteer for it? It'll take someone strong to do that, hats off to whoever could, as I know for a fact I couldn't.

Agree with Ang2 about a fee though. Not being mean, but whose going to pay to have their heart broken?


----------



## Mese

Wobbles said:


> What a sad story. Especially as she's only a puppy.
> 
> I would think it'll be quite difficult to find her a home though, who honestly could take on a dog knowing there will be heartache to follow just months later? To take it in, love it, get attached whilst knowing all along it was only for a matter of weeks? Then watch her get even worse? I can't imagine someone willingly putting themselves forward for that. It's bad enough when you have to deal with it out of the blue, but to knowingly volunteer for it? It'll take someone strong to do that, hats off to whoever could, as I know for a fact I couldn't.
> 
> Agree with Ang2 about a fee though. Not being mean, but whose going to pay to have their heart broken?


Im determined the next dog I adopt will be an oldie , they dont usually have long either but still deserve a loving home to end their days in


----------



## thorex

Last year I saw a Topic in biggsd website about a dog due to be put to sleep within a day, the pound wasn't willing to give him mor time as he was terminal.
I contacted gsd rescue hampshire who I foster for to give me back up to go and collect the poor soul asap, which they did, everything was arranged for me to go and pick him up next morning.
That night the rescue called me, he fainted and was rushed to the vet were he crossed the bridge with a little bit of dignity:crying:, it broke my heart, that poor soul was abandoned because the owner found out he got a tumor,only God knows a long he was on the streets.
I only wish he could have been with me,even if it was only for one day, but knowing he was loved, that somebody did care for him.
That is not the way to go,alone, no animal should cross the Bridge thinking he/she is worthless.
I really wish Hope finds a loving home to spend her final days with a family to call her own


----------



## Guest

Wobbles said:


> What a sad story. Especially as she's only a puppy.
> 
> I would think it'll be quite difficult to find her a home though, who honestly could take on a dog knowing there will be heartache to follow just months later? To take it in, love it, get attached whilst knowing all along it was only for a matter of weeks? Then watch her get even worse? I can't imagine someone willingly putting themselves forward for that. It's bad enough when you have to deal with it out of the blue, but to knowingly volunteer for it? It'll take someone strong to do that, hats off to whoever could, as I know for a fact I couldn't.
> 
> Agree with Ang2 about a fee though. *Not being mean, but whose going to pay to have their heart broken?*


you'd actually be very surprised , i once did it.
was a long , long time ago (approx 15 yrs ago) i took on a dog i knew only had around 3 - 6 months left to live. i didn't pay full donation but did give the charity a nominal fee. her last months were filled with love and dignity and i am very glad i did it.
i can't offer help with hope because i do have a puppy booked , had i not though i certainly would have put my name forward as a potential home.
whilst she is terminal and it's really heartbreaking , she at least deserves a home with a family so in her last months she knows what it's like to have been loved. really keeping my fingers crossed for this girlie. best of luck to hope and good on furry friends for giving her a chance. xx


----------



## Guest

Wobbles said:


> Agree with Ang2 about a fee though. Not being mean, but whose going to pay to have their heart broken?


The right sort of people, that's who 

And just to clear things up Hope isn't dying, she is actually doing very well at the moment.
Yes she has a heart condition, and yes it is a serious heart condition. Hope is perfectly fine atm and as with other rescues, if she were dying (ie suffering) then she would be humanely euthanased.

FF's have homed many, many terminal cases, and I hope they continue their work.


----------



## Ang2

B3rnie said:


> *The right sort of people, that's who *
> 
> And just to clear things up Hope isn't dying, she is actually doing very well at the moment.
> Yes she has a heart condition, and yes it is a serious heart condition. Hope is perfectly fine atm and as with other rescues, if she were dying (ie suffering) then she would be humanely euthanased.
> 
> FF's have homed many, many terminal cases, and I hope they continue their work.


Not quite sure what you mean by this. I took on a 15 year old, very badly treated dog, who spent his last, very happy year with me, before passing over to Rainbow Bridge. I have also just taken on a 16 year old cat, whose owner died!


----------



## Mese

Ang2 said:


> Not quite sure what you mean by this. I took on a 15 year old, very badly treated dog, who spent his last, very happy year with me, before passing over to Rainbow Bridge. I have also just taken on a 16 year old cat, whose owner died!


I dont think Bernie was having a go at anyone ... I read it as meaning its a very special type of person with a huge heart who would adopt an animal that was either terminal or an elder


----------



## Guest

Mese said:


> I dont think Bernie was having a go at anyone ... I read it as meaning its a very special type of person with a huge heart who would adopt an animal that was either terminal or an elder


That is exactly what I meant, it wasn't meant to offend


----------



## AnnaT

Hope has a condition called Pulmonary Stenosis.
Although she still has a heart problem, a small miracle has happened!
What was supposed to happen with the the condition was that as she grew, the narrowed artery was supposed to get narrower and cause heart failure.
She is now almost fully grown and she recently had a heart scan to see where we were at with the progress of the heart issue. Instead of the expected happening, the artery has grown with her heart, so although still narrow, it has adapted as she grew.
It does mean that she is still unable to be spayed or have any operations, but it has been confirmed that she could have many years left in her now.


----------



## AnnaT

Still waiting for that special someone to see Hope


----------



## unicornleather

What great news, I'd have her but with 3 rescue dogs and 4 chickens it's not a good idea, one is a mad tearabout Lurcher!
Keep up the good work with Hope, well done, Oz


----------



## AnnaT

Still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT

Still waiting for a home.


----------



## Honeys mum

Well done for looking after Hope.
I do hope that she finds her forever home soon.xxx


----------



## Moggy123

She is lovely. I hope she finds her home soon.


----------



## Lumikoira

Anna, have only just read this post and thrilled to see Hope is coping despite the odds.

As I'm unable to help myself I thought I might be able to share her story via my FB page with my animal loving friends, however your link above goes straight through to main FF page - does Hope have her own link? It would be so much easier if she did, to be able to get her message out there easily.

I'd love to help share the word, so if you have a link, please can you provide or if not, can we get one....?


----------



## AnnaT

Lumikoira said:


> Anna, have only just read this post and thrilled to see Hope is coping despite the odds.
> 
> As I'm unable to help myself I thought I might be able to share her story via my FB page with my animal loving friends, however your link above goes straight through to main FF page - does Hope have her own link? It would be so much easier if she did, to be able to get her message out there easily.
> 
> I'd love to help share the word, so if you have a link, please can you provide or if not, can we get one....?


This is her page;
https://www.facebook.com/HopeFurryFriends

Does that work?


----------



## AnnaT

Hope is still looking for a home.


----------



## AnnaT

Hope is still looking for a home


----------



## Cheryl89

Oh that is sooo sad  She has beaten the odds, strong beautiful girl!!

Is she okay with cats ?


----------



## AnnaT

Cheryl89 said:


> Oh that is sooo sad  She has beaten the odds, strong beautiful girl!!
> 
> Is she okay with cats ?


She is fine with cats and small animals


----------



## AnnaT

Still waiting for a home


----------



## Scabbers

Can anyone in the country adopt her? or is it limited to surrey?

Will help with travel for her be available?


----------



## AnimalMad88

A heartbreaking situation. If it weren't for Tara and Muffin, I'd certainly consider offering her a home.


----------



## Charity

This is so sad, she is still battling on. There must be an angel out there somewhere.


----------



## Scabbers

if she is 11 months old now. How long has she got left to live?


----------



## AnnaT

Looking for a home!


----------



## AnnaT

Scabbers said:


> if she is 11 months old now. How long has she got left to live?


The vets don't see any reason why she wont see old bones, now that her narrowed heart valves have grown with her body.


----------



## AnnaT

Scabbers said:


> Can anyone in the country adopt her? or is it limited to surrey?
> 
> Will help with travel for her be available?


We are happy to rehome her to anywhere in the country.


----------



## AnnaT

Still in rescue


----------



## jaycee05

Just read tis thread, poor dog, if i didnt have 7 cats i would take her, i have a very enclosed garden fully fenced, i cant believe she is still in rescue
Have you contacted other rescues they might know someone who would be pleased to have her


----------



## AnnaT

Looking for a home!


----------



## Nonnie

Have you got any up to date pictures?

The one in the opening most makes her look so forlorn and sickly.


----------



## AnnaT




----------



## noushka05

AnnaT said:


>


Aww shes absolutely adorable, really hope Hope finds that special home soon.

.


----------



## Nonnie

Oh wow, she looks like a different dog. 

I love her wonky tail.


----------



## AnnaT

There must be someone for Hope.
This little lady is still waiting for a home.


----------



## AnnaT

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT

Looking for a home!


----------



## Little-moomin

Heart breaking beyond belief. I wish I could help her, but I have a cat 

Has she found a home?


----------



## Ang2

Unbelievable that this poor mite is still looking for a home! If I didn't have so many animals myself........ There must be someone!


----------



## AnnaT

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT

Looking for a home


----------



## tincan

So very , very sad surely someone , somewhere can help ..... Unbelievable


----------



## AnnaT

Looking for a home!


----------



## AnnaT

Still waiting for a home


----------



## Nagini

AnnaT said:


> Still waiting for a home


poor , poor girl , been waiting so long really wish i could wave a magic wand so this lovely girl was in a lovely home. if i thought my bitch would accept hope i'd have offered her a home in a heartbeat..she's been waiting far too long


----------



## AnnaT

Looking for a home!


----------



## AnnaT

Hope is still in rescue and waiting for a home


----------



## Ang2

Blimey! Why do you think she has been waiting so long? So sad.


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Can't believe she has been waiting for nearly 2 and a half years. I have a ckcs in heart failure and a grumpy mog otherwise she could come to me in Yorkshire in a heartbeat.


----------



## silvi

I'd take her in a heartbeat too.
But until we move I'm struggling to make sure that Sophie doesn't annoy my landlady as it is.
She'd never allow us a second dog


----------



## AnnaT

Wonderful Hope is still waiting for her forever home.


----------



## AnnaT

Hope is entering her forth year in rescue...pet free home needed for a dog who was supposed to die within 3 months of coming into rescue! 
Sweet girl (with people!) who needs to be walked on lead in quiet, low dog population areas. She does have Pulmonary Stenosis, but her body has adapted well to this heart problem and she continues to show no symptoms and was recently checked by the heart specialist and he cannot believe what a miracle baby she is!


----------



## silvi

Shared again and hoping that someone will be able to give a home to this lovely girl.


----------



## Ang2

So sad that she hasn't found a home yet.


----------



## AnnaT

Still in rescue and waiting for that special someone to see her


----------



## AnnaT

Hope will now be staying as a sanctuary animal due to her health issues, and is no longer looking for a home


----------

